# Carnifex



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

his is the first time doing a popper pic of tyranid, took about four and a half hours on photoshop after a fairly long prelim sketch binge


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Shane my friend, you have truely surpassed yourself. You have a true talent. Keep up the good work.

What's the next masterpiece gonna be? You should start a poll...


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Looks great. the head looks a bit gaunty, but I love everything else.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Excellant, looks fantastic +rep!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

god damn.....hopefully practice for my pics. lol you've prob forgotten.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome Man, but i think the marine that is turned needs a caption saying

"Who you going to call?? SOMEONE ELSE!" *insert ghostbuster theme here*

+rep!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

wow, very nice! The sketchy feel gives it a real energy. I look forward to some more of your work!


----------



## slaine69 (Jun 4, 2009)

cheers for the cool comments dudes I really appreciate it 



unxpekted22 said:


> god damn.....hopefully practice for my pics. lol you've prob forgotten.


nope dude I haven't forgotten I'm just buried at the moment with four different commissions on the go, but as soon as they're over I can get back into doing the stuff I want to do and I suppose it was practice for you pics I wanted to see what I could get done in a day (sketch time)


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

haha thats what you get for being talented i suppose. busy busy.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice fex, really like it.


----------



## Disciple of Chaos Undivided (Jun 3, 2009)

fantastic as always man. Did i understand right when you said you did commissions? Well you have another client right here. I'm sure you have a long list of people wanting your work so when you get the time PM me.


----------



## Abbott (Aug 1, 2009)

to amazing for words :shok:


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

Great work mate im amazed


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow,it looks like it's bursting out of a jungle,I love it,you shoud try some more nid artwork.


----------



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

That was awesome


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

That is seriously fantastic! +rep
Only thing is that it looks more like a Hive tyrant than a Carnifex.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

That is bloody awesome! Excellent work, man! :victory:


----------

